# Hoyt Super rest durability and cause of wear



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I replace mine every month - two months. They wont last longer than 15,000 shots. The rest is usually broke in by the time you shoot off the tip, and you can shoot it without the tip with no rest issues. However, i replace mine when i shoot the tip off. The tip helps hold the arrow on the rest in windy conditions, which is usual in Nevada. 

If your tune is stiff or weak, you will shoot off the tip sooner. 

I trim the tip slightly. 

its so cheap, replacing it isnt an issue. 


Chris


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

I only shot one for a while, but the understanding is that it's meant to be disposable. It's usually less than $5 for a rest that you have to replace maybe 2-3 times a year, or ten times that amount for a rest that you hopefully don't need to replace in at least 5 years. The preference is up to you.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

If a person plans to shoot 15K shots every 6 months - first of all good for them! It's rare to find that kind of dedication. But second, I would suggest using some 3M outdoor mounting tape to apply the Hoyt Super Rest instead of the foam-backed tape that comes with it. This will simplify the replacement process immensely since removing the residue from that foam-backed Hoyt mounting tape might be the most difficult thing there is to do in the entire sport of archery. LOL 

One layer of 3M tape should suffice for most metal risers, but a person might need two layers. Keep things clean and you should be good to go. When I was running JOAD clubs, I bought the Hoyt Super Rests by the dozen. Still one of the best rests available for recurve shooters of any level.


----------



## ForeverNewbie (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you for sharing your experience and input.

> mr. Hills and Guupy
Indeed, as an inexpensive arrow rest, It make sense to replace it regularly.
Do you mind sharing a trick or two to ensure that the new rest is in the same position as the old one or as long as the center of the shaft is seemly aligned with the center of the plunger is good enough?

>limbwalker
Thank your for your kind words and bless. 
I will certainly try 3M outdoor mounting tape.
I use both foam coming with the Super Rest and sandwich the thick one between the rest and the thin one.
When removing the rest, while the thick foam breaks, the thin one left on the riser can be pealed off the riser in large pieces. 

Archery is just a recreation for me without any practical expectation.
However, I am blessed with an enthusiastic coach who is not only willing to coach us 3 times a week free of charge but share the same philosophy of training. 
We shot about 150 arrows in each training session unless the coach's program demand otherwise, and it's easy to squeeze in 150 arrows in the other 2 days of the week.
Therefore, 600 shots a week is rather easy to meet for practicing 2 hours a day.


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

ForeverNewbie said:


> Indeed, as an inexpensive arrow rest, It make sense to replace it regularly.
> Do you mind sharing a trick or two to ensure that the new rest is in the same position as the old one or as long as the center of the shaft is seemly aligned with the center of the plunger is good enough?


I unfortunately only used mine for a month or two while I was borrowing a bow, so I didn't wear it out enough to have to replace it. However, my coach will often use some light glue, like Bohning platinum, around an arrow rest. This has the advantage of helping it stick (just in case, some of the kids get very bad arrow clearance), but it also leaves an outline where the rest is, so when you need to replace it you have a guide. Just remember to use a light glue or you might damage the riser if you have to remove it.


----------



## ForeverNewbie (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you for sharing the approach.

Wouldn't Bohning platinum eat off the paint of the riser? 
I once used it in an attempt to seal the edge of grip tape, but after removing the tape, I found the glue penetrated the tape and ate off the surface of the my grip.


----------

